# HELP!!!!! Looking for brindle horse for sale.



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I know that they will be expensive. But i'm looking for some that are for sale.

I'm looking for a brindle (Any gender, I'd like for them to be bigger them 14.0 hands. No less unless it's a foal. but no pony's or Shetlands.)


So please help me. I know there rare to come by but if anyone can help look for one for sale i'd appreciated it.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you have a breed preference? Do you have a price range? Any idea what you'd like to do with this horse? Where are you located? May I ask why it *needs* to be a brindle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Why do you want to buy a horse for its color alone?


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I wouldn't buy a horse based just on color. You should find a discipline you like and find the horse that would best suit you for what you want. The color is just the icing on the cake. 

Anyway I found this for you
HORSES FOR SALE « JUSTA SPLASH OF BRINDLE HORSE FARMS


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pepperduck - most of the "brindles" that place sells are not brindles.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

No i have no specific breed, Price range umm, Me and my step dad will have to talk that over. (but i'm more interested in FINDING one for sale, i haven't yet) Just depending on the horse what disciplines. Western Pleasure/Halter would be my guess, If they can barrel racer, pole bend, calf rope anything to do with rodeo is fine. I'm not a English type person but i do plan on trying it out. Also a nice trail horse doesn't kill anyone. Since none of our horses are trail horses. 

If you can't fine one that's fine with me. Like i said there rare and hard to fine.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OP-you must be joking. Don't really seem to care what it does, or ANYTHING but color and maybe size. You have no idea what price, have given us no clue where you are, (even a continent might be nice). I would suggest you perhaps learn more about horses, decide what YOU want to do, then look for an animal. They are not something just to look at you know. I am not even convinced you know what a "brindle" is?
Sorry, but these posts make me crabby.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I think i gave a pretty good description in my last post. There rare to come by so really i'm wanting to see the horse before i say ya i want it to barrel race... Go fine my a brindle that can or is a prospect for barrel racing. No i don't care what any horse does. Yes it will have a job when i get it. Even if it a kid safe, so all it does is trail ride. 

Umm the United States. I live in AR. So just the states around, TX,OK,AR,LA, May go far for it.

Learn more about horses. I have three right know. So I've got my education about horses. I don't know EVERYTHING no one will ever, but i know plenty to have three nice healthy horses.

Yes i know what a brindle is. 

Also i'm really doubting that anyone can find a brindle for sale. I've looked and nothing so really theres no use of looking unless you know a place i haven't looked.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Folks, if a person wants a horse based on color, there is no reason to get snarky about it. It is obviously not your way of looking but there is nothing wrong with wanting a preference.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

OP did you look at the link that pepperduck posted? I said most, not all, of them are not brindle, but there _is_ a brindle gelding for sale there for the price of $6500.


ETA 
*“TRI A BRINDLE” AQHA 2006 red dun Brindle gelding*

This guy is really easy to be around. He has about 60-70 days of riding on him, you can let him set for a month or more and pull him out and go ! No lunging needed, no pre-work, just get on and go. Even though he has had 30 days arena riding and approx 30+ outside he is not finished horse but such a good mind you can do about anything with him. Very nice gaits, fairly slow and collected mover. Needs miles to tune him up all around the hard part is done, make him what you want. * He loves people and loves to try and do the best he can for. He has nice straight legs, come and meet him and his disposition will speak for its self. He’s bred and made to be a working horse, he’s very agile and willing to get down and work.*
This colt goes back to some of the best horses known. He crosses back to TWO EYED JACK several tmes which is an AQHA earner of 65.5 Performance pts, 217 Halter pts. ROM Halter, Superiro Halter, AQHA Champion, AQHA Hall of Fame 2007ll time leading sire of AQHA Champions, having sired 119 Champions He also sired sixteen AQHA World Show Champions, as well as 242 Performance Register of Merit earners. He also sired three AQHA Supreme Champions. His daughter Vickie Lee Pine was the 1978 AQHA World Show Super horse and his son, Mr Baron Red was the 1983 AQHA Super horse Among his other offspring were Two Eyed Patti, Two Eyed Donna, Watch Joe Jack, Two Eyed Del, Deacon Jack, Two ID Bartender, Jack Eyed, and Two Jack. He also has BARON BELL with 163 Halter points and 31 performance pts, Starlita Cree with 109 Halter and 14 Performance pts, Ready Now with 31 Halter pts, Alpine Cat with 387 Performance Pts & 17 Halter, Poco Bueno with 8 Perf & 37 Halter all just off his papers.
*$6,500*


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

It doesn't say the age but i do care. Also i like that paint mare they got to. I'll show my step dad when he gets home.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

^It's expose to say don't care.^


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hopalong... It says he is a 2006 gelding. That would make him 5 years old this year.


From their site - 
*“TRI A BRINDLE” AQHA 2006 red dun Brindle gelding*


His pedigree - http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/tri+a+brindle


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I see that now.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

oh wow, he is cute cute..I haven't ever even seen a brindle in person..He would match my tack lol..I have a set of brindle cowhide tack about that same exact color..wouldn't that be funny on him??...they are really pretty, what ever you decide to do.I hope things work out for you if you do get one..


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I saw one listed on craigslist, either in OKC or Tulsa (I'm also in AR though). But the pic wasn't good enough to see if it truely was brindle.

(I 'think' it was $600)


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll look for on craigslist Haviris

My step dad really liked that fella. Haven't decided if we will get him. My step dad wanted a more darker colored one but he like him. We have to go to OK, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday for my grandmas surgery but i'll hopefully know something Wednesday into Thursday.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Brindle stallion for sale:

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1667266 - Smart Wittle wabbit

He's a bit pricey. Nice looking horse, though.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^ That horse is a Rabicano not a brindle.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Can I ask, why brindle? Are you just wanting to something rare and unusual? If so why not look into the calico colored colt that has been listed on craigslist?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Calico colt? Now that I've gotta see. Do you by chance have a link to that, Haviris?


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I didn't even find the brindle one on craigslist. why don't you put the links up to the brindle and calico.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Calico tobiano - Calico tobiano colt for sale


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hm, the color is unique.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's not worth the price, IMO. I know that colt from another forum. Plus he was also posted here awhile ago.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

He's a cutie. i'll have to show my step dad. 

I've seen him a long time ago. I don't know if he's still for sale or sold. I looked on there web page but he's not on there.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> He's not worth the price, IMO.


That's what I was thinking too. $1000 for an unpapered yearling that already has behavioral issues just for a pretty color? I don't think so.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

HopalongCassidy said:


> He's a cutie. i'll have to show my step dad.
> 
> I've seen him a long time ago. I don't know if he's still for sale or sold. I looked on there web page but he's not on there.


He's still for sale. that is the current craigslist posting that she has for him. If you _do_ offer on him, don't pay the full asking price. He needs to be gelded for one thing.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, I would die for the stallion posted! Not just a pretty color; he has successful foals on the ground, is nicely conformed, and is reining trained.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

If you want a fun read, Google "the colt of many colors" and click the first link that comes up.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I know this thread is a bit older,but if you are still lookimg for a brindle PM me.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/nimir-pics-brindle-arabian-72604/


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You selling him now Piaffe?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Im not sure yet. I am getting more into warmbloods and I can only keep so many horses because I board...lol. He is a fantastic horse, though. To the right home I would consider it. And I know how hard it is to want to buy a brindle so bad and not be able to find one for sale!  I think Justa Brindles Farms sorrel gelding and Stoneybrookes Natal Clasi are the only two brindles for sale in the US currently. I may have missed one though?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think so, but there might be some that aren't as advertised either.

Stupid question, can you do a thread with some spring pictures of Nimir? would look to see how he shed out if he is greying more or not. :-D


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Deff. Not a stupid question! Lol...I was planning to do that today actually 
I have a casted leg so I am having to rely on others for rides,but I am going to try to get to the stable today. He has actually darkened up quite a bit! And his tail is finally a bit longer...lol. I will try to get them all posted this evening


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yay! I will watch for it!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am glad to hear that he doesn't appear to be going white, that would be a shame .


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is the link...he is dirty,but I tried to get a few anyways :/ 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/nimir-brindle-springtime-pasture-pics-d-86260/#post1030126


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

The calico's price is down to $300 now.


----------



## roslyn (May 26, 2011)

*Brindles for sale*

I have 2 brindles for sale. One is a 3 year old filly, named Buttons. She is a breeding stock paint. Her brother is a 2 year old bay tobiano colt, named Tesla's Fire is also for sale. 

Their mother who definitely carries the brindle gene, may be for sale this fall. Her 2011 foal is a beautiful red dun breeding stock paint brindle. I'm keeping this filly.

Reason for selling.
Buttons is a half sister to our stallion. Tesla is related to his mother and sister.
Mom is an appendix quarter horse. Her registered name is Zippy Delivery if you'd like to check out her pedigree.

I am located in south central B.C. Canada
ph. 250-395-3046

roslyn


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you have pics? I always love seeing mew brindles


----------



## roslyn (May 26, 2011)

yes, but i am not techie enought to post them to forum. i can send as email attachments..but first i need my daughter to upload them to me.

if someone wants to make serious inquiries about the horses, i'll go the distance to get the photos on my computer. 

sorry, i am really roadkill on the info hwy.


----------



## firstdraftfarms (Jun 22, 2011)

*Still looking for a brindle?*

I happened upon your request for help looking for a brindle horse for sale and i happen to have a beautiful dark bay, 1/2 TB, tobiano brindle yearling stud colt. I was hoping to get him lightly started next year as a 2 1/2 yr old, but may consider selling him sooner if someone fell in love! I attached a pic of him as a 7 month old, but his brindling has gotten more distinct as he is aging and is more dramatic now. I have him almost all slicked out now and he is amazing. I will take some new pics tomorrow in case anyone is interested.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

firstdraftfarms-where are you located? And how much are you asking? He's beautiful


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That paint is beaut!


----------



## firstdraftfarms (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you! I'm located in Arizona. I had wanted to keep him until he was at least 2 - 2 1/2 so I could get him started undersaddle, but I would consider selling him for around $5000. He is 1/2 TB and his dam was 17 hands - great bloodlines back to Native Dancer. His sire is a homozygous black and white minimal Tobiano that is 16.1 hh. You can tell he's gonna be a big boy by comparing his knees and hocks to his 17 hand, 3 yr old pasture mate! He is so super sweet though and very mellow. I will keep him a stud as long as I am able. I will definitely get some current pictures of him tomorrow! He's overdue for a bath anyways! lol! He's 14 months old now and was only 7 months old in that pic...


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Wow. It's a shame you're so far away from me!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

He is wonderful! Very cute! It will be great to see how he turns out


----------



## lizbethj78 (Jul 3, 2011)

*First post so I'm not sure this is right....*

I have a 5 year old AQHA brindle buckskin gelding that could be for sale.... If qstns email [email protected]


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

You know who may be able to help would be Piaffe. She is a member on here and you all are probably fam. with Nimir the brindle arab.
She has done a lot of research and she would probably be more than willing to help you out


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh,looks like Piaffe got ahold of the thread so my post is old news 
Hope you find one!


----------



## PonyHunter (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello Everyone!
I know this thread is very old but it looks like it's popular enough that people still read it. That's what I'm counting on. Here goes!
I'm looking for ANY information on the Brindle Arizona colt posted here by firtdraftfarms. I believe his name might be "Jonas" 
I'm a brindle horse enthusiast and researcher and I am trying to get in contact with his owner. I have been collecting information on brindle horses for 7 years and I am currently trying to spread the knowledge, and aid in the continuation of this elusive coat pattern. I also am the creator of the award winning talk on brindle horses at the National 2015 4-H Horse Round-Up, and I have presented my findings to a College University Professor and her grad students.

If you have any information regarding this horse's current owner or whereabouts I would be very grateful to receive it. You can send me a private message or you can contact me at: [email protected]
Thank you!


----------

